# Feeding Rabbits Hen Scratch



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a chicken pen next to a rabbit colony.

Yesterday when feeding the chickens I tossed a handful of grain over into the rabbit pen. I was surprised to see the rabbits picking up the milo, wheat and cracked corn in the feed.

This morning, to confirm what I saw, I did it again and the rabbits at once went to the grain and started eating. 

The grain contains cracked corn, milo, wheat and I think a tiny bit of oats. Corn seems to be about a quarter of it. 

Will this mix, given at perhaps a quarter cup per rabbit (or less) hurt the rabbits? They have pellets available all the time, and I give them greens from our kitchen as well.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Corn isn't all that great for rabbits, but if you are only giving a bit it should not hurt.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I have several rabbits that free range with the chickens. In the morning I throw a cup of scratch out and end up with chickens, rabbits, goats, all eating breakfast together.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

perfectly fine, my colony was IN my chicken pen, they all ate the same thing,


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Rabbits like grain. Mine get a grain pellet with vitamins and minerals plus alfalfa pellets instead of rabbit pellets. They like the grain, so I measure it so they don't over-eat on it.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My parents fed scratch grains and hay plus vegetables.no pellets.we never had a case of enteritis.they raised mixed breeds for meat.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

a little grain is a nice treat for them they have the pellets as a complet ration. corn milo wheat are lower in protien but like candy for children they can live on it but not really prosper especily if under high production


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I realize pellets are a complete food.i also read in Domestic rabbits magazine that with the high protein food you get more enteritis.yes you get faster growth with the higher protein.some people are looking for cheaper and or more natural diets.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

bluebird2o2 said:


> I realize pellets are a complete food.i also read in Domestic rabbits magazine that with the high protein food you get more enteritis.yes you get faster growth with the higher protein.some people are looking for cheaper and or more natural diets.


I think the "key" here is moderation...adequate amounts of protein AND fiber without too much or too little of either. There are many ways to appropriately feed rabbits. What works for me...16% pellets, hay and grain/BOSS/CalfManna as a top dressing with all the water they want...may not be best for others. I work full time so I don't have the luxury of being able to forage enough to feed exclusively like that...I do provide greens when they are available and the rabbits love it.


----------

